# Gut klingende Nachnamen - welche fallen euch ein?



## Neyman (9. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

diesmal ein ganz anderes Thema:
Ich bin auf der Suche nach Nachnamen, die gut klingen!

Was fallen euch für Namen ein? Gibt es (einen) Namen, bei dem ihr denkt "Wow, so hieße ich auch gerne!"?

Ich bin gespannt, welche Nachnamen ihr persönlich gut findet.


----------



## zirag (9. April 2005)

http://www.unmoralische.de/namen/nachnamen.htm  ;-]  ;-) 

da gibt es die besten ^^

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Neyman (10. April 2005)

Hehehe  - die Seite ist ja mal geil!  ...da kenn ich noch www.echtenamen.de 


Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Ihr kennt ja bestimmt ein paar Prominente, die auf euch bloß durch den Namen schon einen guten Eindruck machen.

Was haltet ihr z. B. von Foxx, Hill, Davis, Cruise, oder...?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Naja, ich finde Namen sind Schall und Rauch.
Natuerlich kann ein Name lustig sein, aber ich denke nicht, dass irgendein Name besonders beeindruckend oder sowas ist.

Aber wenn Du nach 'nem neuen Nachnamen suchst, dann nimm doch Hotzenplotz


----------



## Neyman (10. April 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, ich finde Namen sind Schall und Rauch.



Dem kann ich mich nicht ganz anschließen - wenn z. B. "Dummbauer" oder "Thorsten Todeskino" (siehe echtenamen.de) heißt, ist das schon was anderes (auch wenn das Extremfälle sind  ). Ein Name, der ins Lächerliche gezogen wird, oder sehr ständig buchstabiert werden muss, ist dann doch unangenehm.


----------



## c2uk (10. April 2005)

Neyman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was haltet ihr z. B. von Foxx, Hill, Davis, Cruise, oder...?


 
 Die Namen haben doch nur etwas, weil sie von Prominenten sind, und mal wieder typisch Deutsch weil Englisch.

 Würdest Du gern Fuchs (Foxx, naja fast), Hügel (Hill) oder Kreuzfahrt (Cruise) heißen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

c2uk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Würdest Du gern Fuchs (Foxx, naja fast), Hügel (Hill) oder Kreuzfahrt (Cruise) heißen?


Kreuzfahrt ist echt gut.
Alternativ koennte ich dann auch noch Langstrumpf vorschlagen.
Oder von Boedefeld.


----------



## Neyman (10. April 2005)

Hmmmm.... da habt ihr echt Recht... (btw: von Cruise mal abgesehen, habe ich die Namen nicht von Prominenten)

Ok, welche Namen findet ihr dann nun gut...?


----------



## Neyman (10. April 2005)

Als kleine Inspiration:
*Häufig* haben Filmcharaktere doch gut klingende Namen, oder?


----------



## c2uk (10. April 2005)

Lauryn Hill ist Sängerin, Jamie Foxx hat gerade den Oscar gewonnen und Davis ist fast schon ein Allerweltsname (Davis Cup)...

Woher sonst, wenn nicht von da kennst Du die Namen?


----------



## Neyman (10. April 2005)

Hill, Foxx und Davis habe ich aus den Credits von Programmen.

...ich schließe natürlich nicht aus, dass mir die deswegen Namen positiv aufgefallen sind, weil ich sie vorher schon einmal gehört habe.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Neyman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dem kann ich mich nicht ganz anschließen - wenn z. B. "Dummbauer" oder "Thorsten Todeskino" (siehe echtenamen.de) heißt, ist das schon was anderes (auch wenn das Extremfälle sind  ). Ein Name, der ins Lächerliche gezogen wird, oder sehr ständig buchstabiert werden muss, ist dann doch unangenehm.


Ja okay, es gibt schon ein paar wirklich strafende Namen.
Besonders interessant wird es dann ja wenn der Name berufschaedigend wird, wie z.B. ein Zahnarzt namens Dr. Schmerz, oder vielleicht ein Chirurg namens Dr. Tod.
Uebrigens fehlt auf echtenamen.de noch Frau Rosa Schluepfer, hab ich mal auf 'ner anderen Seite gesehen. 

Mit meinem Nachnamen haben auch viele Probleme, besondes hier in HK scheinen die Leute Probleme zu haben ihn auszusprechen. Aber auch in Deutschland musste ich ihn oft genug Buchstabieren.
Naja, man hat was man hat. Den Namen bekommt man halt von seinen Eltern zur Geburt geschenkt und es wird nicht so einfach sein den zu aendern, ausser man heisst wirklich Alois Dummbretzel oder so.

Aber es gibt, wie ich bereits sagte, meiner Meinung nach keine besonders beeindruckenden Namen, in keiner Sprache. Es gibt normale Namen, es gibt komplizierte Namen und es gibt daemliche Namen. Wenn man einen daemlichen Namen hat, dann kann man vielleicht was dagegen unternehmen, aber ansonsten wird man wohl damit leben muessen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (10. April 2005)

Brauchst du die Namen eigentlich für irgendwas, Neyman? Oder soll das nur so 'ne allgemeine Diskussionsrunde über Sinn und Unsinn von tollen (und nicht so tollen) Namen werden?


----------



## Neyman (10. April 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Brauchst du die Namen eigentlich für irgendwas, Neyman? Oder soll das nur so 'ne allgemeine Diskussionsrunde über Sinn und Unsinn von tollen (und nicht so tollen) Namen werden?



Ne, so GANZ unsinnig ist die Diskussion auch net  . Ich werde sehr bald meinen Nachnamen ändern lassen (aufgrund einiger Umstände) und wollte mal wissen, ob ihr Namen kennt, die ihr richtig gut findet.


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. April 2005)

Dann würde ich dir als Lektüre vor dem Einschlafen doch das Telefonbuch empfehlen ^^

Ich finde ja Namen recht lustig, wo Vor- und Nachname harmonieren ... sowas wie "Kevin Cambridge" etc..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Wie waere Simpson, oder Cartman. 
An was hast Du denn so gedacht?
Muss es denn unbedingt was englisches sein? Ich weiss auch nicht ob die beim Amt nicht vielleicht sagen:
"Nee, Herr WasWeissIch, also Clinton ist dann doch was zu Englisch. Wie waer es denn mit Schmidt?"


----------



## Neyman (10. April 2005)

@radde`:
Findest du bei "Kevin Cambridge" die Anapher (jetzt wird's aber wissenschaftlich   ) unpassend (->"recht lustig")? In meinen Ohren klingt der Name nämlich recht gut.


@reptiler:
Ne, es muss natürlich nicht zwingend kein englischer Name sein, habe aber vor, in den nächsten Jahren in die USA auszuwandern. Und da ich jetzt schon die Möglichkeit habe... 

Schmidt, Müller, Meier usw. darf ich nicht wählen, da dies Sammelnamen sind. ...mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht so scharf darauf bin, einen Allerweltsnamen zu tragen ^^ .

btw: Bill Clinton hat auch seinen Namen ändern lassen: Geboren wurde er unter dem Namen "William Jefferson Clinton"


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Neyman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @reptiler:
> Ne, es muss natürlich nicht zwingend kein englischer Name sein, habe aber vor, in den nächsten Jahren in die USA auszuwandern. Und da ich jetzt schon die Möglichkeit habe...


Wie gesagt, keine Ahnung was die deutschen Behoerden sagen.



			
				Neyman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schmidt, Müller, Meier usw. darf ich nicht wählen, da dies Sammelnamen sind. ...mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich nicht so scharf darauf bin, einen Allerweltsnamen zu tragen ^^ .


War jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel. 



			
				Neyman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> btw: Bill Clinton hat auch seinen Namen ändern lassen: Geboren wurde er unter dem Namen "William Jefferson Clinton"


Ich glaube nicht, dass der wirklich geaendert ist, denn Bill ist meines Wissens nach ein beliebtes Kuerzel fuer William. Bill Gates ist glaub ich auch ein William.


----------



## Neyman (10. April 2005)

> War jetzt auch nur ein Beispiel.


Ich weiß. 



> Bill Gates ist glaub ich auch ein William.


Stimmt auch wieder. ^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. April 2005)

Du koenntest ja Caesar als Nachnamen waehlen, bei den Roemern das Wort fuer Kaiser, jedoch bei den Deutschen das Wort fuer Hundefutter.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. April 2005)

Wie wäre es mit...

Beeblebrox
Slartibartfast
Dent
Prefect
Picard
Kirk
Riker
LaForge
Janeway
Tovok
Skywalker
Calrissian
Kenobi
Ackbar
Antilles
Thrawn
Dooku


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. April 2005)

Neyman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @radde`:
> Findest du bei "Kevin Cambridge" die Anapher (jetzt wird's aber wissenschaftlich   ) unpassend (->"recht lustig")? In meinen Ohren klingt der Name nämlich recht gut.



Ich finde ihn auch gut ... "recht lustig" halt


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. April 2005)

Neyman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @radde`:
> Findest du bei "Kevin Cambridge" die Anapher (jetzt wird's aber wissenschaftlich   ) unpassend (->"recht lustig")? In meinen Ohren klingt der Name nämlich recht gut.


Wenn schon wissenschaftlich, dann aber richtig: "Kevin Cambridge" ist keine Anapher, höchstens eine Alliteration.


----------



## Lukas Stetter (10. April 2005)

Also richtig gut finde ich:

Alsaine

auf jeden Fall finde ich exotisches immer schön wie Feena, Leen, Liete (ausgesprochen Liettei erstes 1 wird nicht lang gesprochen)

Falls ihr euch wudnert woher ich diese 3 Vornamen habe, aus einen PS 2 Spiel aber ich hab mich total in diese Namen verliebt ;-]


----------



## Neyman (11. April 2005)

Hmmmmmmmm... je länger man darüber nachdenkt, welcher Name sich gut anhört, desto schwieriger wird die Entscheidung.  

Aber was haltet ihr von *King*?
 - braucht nicht buchstabiert zu werden
 - sehr einfach auszusprechen
 - hat keine negative Bedeutung (eher im Gegenteil)
 - nebenbei behielte ich auch noch meine Initialen
 - klingt in hierzulande nicht zu fremd


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. April 2005)

Wie waere es mit Gott, wahlweise auch God? 

Ansonsten hier noch eine kurze Listen mit Namen die mir spontan einfallen:
Rockefeller
Onassis
Muenchhausen
Chung
Chan
Lau
Wang
Jeansbegone 
Teufel
Held

So, jetzt muss ich mal langsam anfangen zu arbeiten. 
Warum nimmst Du nicht einfach "Noname"?
Nach dem Motto:
"Guten Tag, ich bin Hans-Peter Noname."
Oder Du schliesst einen Vertrag mit einer grossen Firma ab und aenderst Deinen Namen in den Firmennamen oder den Namen eines derer Produkte. So bekommst Du sogar noch Geld fuer den Namen.
Nach dem Motto:
"Guten Tag, ich bin Stephan AOL."


----------



## Duddle (12. April 2005)

MAX POWER!


("hab ich von einem Föhn")



 



Duddle


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. April 2005)

reptiler hat gesagt.:
			
		

> "Guten Tag, ich bin Stephan AOL."



Genial ^^ ... wird aber nur in den USA funktionieren


----------



## Marich (12. April 2005)

Da wäre noch der Nachname Grube! Und für das Töchterlein gleich noch den passenden Vornamen, als da wäre Claire. Klingt doch ordentlich, oder? :suspekt:


----------



## braungraphix (12. April 2005)

Wie wäre es mit Vorname und Nachname

 Rosa Schweinchen

 Ach da gibt es zu viel von!


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (12. April 2005)

Eisenhower klingt doch gut.


----------

